# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Подбор паролей к e-mail на заказ. Анонимно, быстро, качественно!

## SilentSpy

Хотите узнать с кем общается Ваша половинка в интернете?
Нужно узнать секреты или поймать на лжи?

Тогда наш сервис для Вас!

Мы можем подобрать для Вас пароль к
следующим электронным почтовым ящикам:

* @MAIL.RU
* @LIST.RU
* @BK.RU
* @INBOX.RU
* @YANDEX.RU
* @RAMBLER.RU
* @GMAIL.COM

- Разумные цены
- Мы работаем БЕЗ предоплаты
- Кратчайшие сроки выполнения (не более 3 дней)
- Соблюдается анонимность и конфиденциальность
- Пароль остается неизменным и хозяин почты
не заподозрит, что его почта просматривается
- Оплата только по результату и предоставления Вам
любых подтверждений выполненной работы
- Принимаем к оплате MasterCard, VISA, W1, Яндекс-Деньги, WebMoney
- Индивидуальный подход к каждому клиенту
- Работаем практически круглосуточно и БЕЗ выходных
- 50% скидки постоянным клиентам

Также вернем Ваш ящик, если его взломали и поменяли пароль.


Контакты:
ICQ# 587-066-044
udion.pro@gmail.com
http://www.silentspy.ru/

----------


## balochnik

Отправил Вам письмо. Извините за рекламу в письме - никак её не пришибу! 
Ссылка http://www.silentspy.ru/ не работает. Вы ещё занимаетесь этим вопросом?
Хотел бы обратиться к Вам за помощью. Есть нюансы - хотелось бы обсудить. 
Поможете? С уважением Юрий.

----------

